# Looking For 2 - OEM 18" x 8" Wheels



## dudleylabauve (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Folks,

Anyone out there have 2 - OEM 18 x 8's in great shape for sale? If so, please reply with photos and price. Email is [email protected]. I am new to the forum and I hope this request is okay.

Regards,
Dudley


----------

